# why does my cat moan and groan in front of his toy?



## nodeal (Sep 28, 2009)

Okay... my cat is getting to be on the older side and has hit the 11 year mark recently. He just began something new; something he hasn't done his whole life up until this point. He has two stuffed animal toys which he sometimes likes carrying around the house in his mouth. Once in a while, he will stand in front of one of these stuffed toys and whine, moan, and groan very, very loud for up to 5 minutes at a time. The only way to really get him to stop is if you approach him and tell him to stop or show your attentiveness towards the situation. 

What could be the possible reason for this new beahvior? Is it a good or bad sign? Or maybe something that's neither good nor bad just perfectly normal and ordinary?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

It could be that he's learned that if he vocalizes in front of his toy, he'll get some attention...so he repeats the behavior. He might just have you well trained! :lol:


----------



## PureMuttz (Jul 3, 2009)

doodlebug said:


> It could be that he's learned that if he vocalizes in front of his toy, he'll get some attention...so he repeats the behavior. He might just have you well trained! :lol:


I know that's the fact with my cat, Martha, and her desire to meow at the top of her lungs, gradually getting louder, until we tell her "Good girl!"

She does this whenever she uses the litter box....right after she cleans her bowl at dinner-time....and occasionally when she scratches the kitty posts.


----------



## nodeal (Sep 28, 2009)

PureMuttz said:


> doodlebug said:
> 
> 
> > It could be that he's learned that if he vocalizes in front of his toy, he'll get some attention...so he repeats the behavior. He might just have you well trained! :lol:
> ...


I think it might be that he thinks the stuffed animals are his prey and he wants me to congratulate him on "capturing" it.

It just strikes me as weird because he never used to do this until recent.


----------

